# Stan the Man!



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all, this is Stan my new Betta boy. He is my first Betta and I am hoping to keep the little guy as happy as possible. I have read up on some other sites and come to realise that there are different types of Bettas and the colouring has different names. What I was wondering is, could you take a look at his pic and tell me what my boy is? Thanks a stack! 
The pic is not great, it is from my phone.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm no expert on the 'technical' names for their colours but he is definitely a veil tail....crimson is what I'd call his colour and can I see a parting in his caudal fin? Like when he flares is there a gap in his larger fin at the back in the middle of the fin? If so that would make him a double tail veil.

I'm sure there are more qualified people to answer your questions...but he is a pretty boy!

Hope you enjoy him!


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

He has only flared once, that was this afternoon at the dog! I will check more clearly but I think there is a gap. He is a really pretty boy! His neck flare thingie (LOL!) is really really blood red. He had blue tips on his scales and little blue cheeks, I think he is the prettiest betta there ever was! LOL!


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Better pic


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

very cool betta. i like his name...lol what size tank is he in?


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

He is in a 6.5 litre bowl.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

6.5L is 1.7 gallons for all you Americans (helping a fellow metric user out)! I can predict now that you are going to get a few lectures saying a) he should be in a bigger tank b) he needs a heater and c) you need to keep up with water changes...now, I agree with b and c..he needs a heater, for winter especially, and you need to be prepared to do a 100% water change twice a week in a bowl of that size or he won't last very long at all. Also PS his neck thingies are called a beard or gill flaps....they will generally flare them when they want to appear threatening. I hope he is doing well and learns to ignore the dog!


----------



## Stansmom (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I am fully aware of the need for the water changes. I am in South Africa, water temp at room is 20 degrees C. Perfect for Betta. They are sold here as cold water fish because there is no need to heat.

This bowl is his temporary home, he is being up graded to a tank when I move. Then he will have some betta friendly friends too!

Until then, I am 100% dedicated to make sure his water is A ok.


----------

